# 2.4.19-xx USB-HID Bug ?!?

## Ravage

Hello,

after trying the 2.4.19-pre10-ac2 and 2.4.19-rc1 and 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 and also 2.4.19-gentoo-r5,no HID device works !!

(for me it seems, all of them are "derivates" of -ac-Patches, or not ?)

There are only /dev/usb/hid/hidraw0 to hidraw2 and no /dev/input/mouse0

Also it seems thate the kernelmessages says:

  "hiddev0: Logitech USB Mouse on usb1:4.0"

with 2.4.18 or 2.4-19-xx disabled HID and using HIDBP's (basic) it shows:

    "input2: Logitech USB Mouse on usb1:4.0".

Here's part of my config (all other aren't set):

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

Rav

----------

## rommel

well i had the gentoo-r7 loaded adn had my razer usb mouse working fine...so if it worked for me it is probably something other then the actual kernel at fault.

----------

## Ravage

could you mail me your .config - so i could look, where are  the differences.

but one indice for a kernel bug is, that only on the 2.4.19-series the problem is - even the 2.4.24(-dj2) works fine.

----------

## Ravage

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set 

Sorry, but this was the cause:

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT 

*must* be set.

Sorry - my mistake.

----------

